# Trojan > "WATERING HOLE"



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

This is a very dangerous trojan called a "WATERING HOLE". You don't even have to click on it. Just open the page and if your anti-virus program is not updated daily, they've got ya. Comments Bill Still


----------

